# THIS IS A PENGUIN BEING TICKLED.



## Rouz (Apr 15, 2011)

http://floatingparticles.tumblr.com/post/4638376886/mnwka-attention-internet-this-is-a-penguin


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2011)

What an interesting thread.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 16, 2011)

Ley said:


> What an interesting thread.



You hate Penguins?


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 16, 2011)

CUUUUTE!


----------



## Azure (Apr 16, 2011)

Pretty much the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

i am very okay with this. adorable to the extreme.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 16, 2011)

DAWW!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm posting from my phone, I can't see it.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I'm posting from my phone, I can't see it.


 
it is, quite literally, a penguin being tickled.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 16, 2011)

. . . D'awwwww.

The noise completely freaked out my dog, though.

More animals being tickled.

(Someone out there has a fetish for this, don't they?)


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 16, 2011)

Loool. It's so damn cute. And the sounds that penguin is making- sound a bit like a little baby.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 16, 2011)

sounds like a car with a loose belt


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

hehehe, it made me giggle a little 



00vapour said:


> sounds like a car with a loose belt


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2011)

I want a penguin now. :I


----------



## Ley (Apr 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> You hate Penguins?


  I love penguins. I was angryface that I couldnt see it from the school library computers. :c


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2011)

This is the greatest thing since bouncing otters.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 16, 2011)

I make the same noises when I'm being tickled.


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 16, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I make the same noises when I'm being tickled.


 Are you a penguin?


----------

